# Which A3 photo printer? (Advice please)



## wjm (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a (A3) photo printer. I only want to use it for printing (color) photos (no other documents, I have a laser printer for that). Ofcourse the Canon Pixma-pro serie printers are very nice but a bit to expensive for me. Especially for my intended use: I just want to make some prints with (very) good quality at home for personal use. If I need the extra 'pro' quality for some reason, I can always go to a professional photolab.

Because I already own some/a lot of Canon gear I tend to buy a Canon printer (I know: this might not be the best reason, so I'm easy to convince otherwise). I'm considering the Canon iX 6550 or its succesor the Canon iX 6850. I read some (lab) reviews on the internet about these printers but I also looking for some 'user experiences'.

Are there some other (non Canon) printers to consider? Other things to keep in mind?


----------



## fegari (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi

In printing, no need to do Canon, in fact some other printer manufacturers have more reputation in that domain. I have the Epson R3000 which prints beautifully and can only recommend it. Even more, it's wifi and prints to A3+ and rolls if you need to.

Resolution is really really good, size is very acceptable, has 7 colors and 2 blacks. Check its reviews online. On top of it I think the prices is very reasonabel as well.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/750952-REG/Epson_C11CA86201_Stylus_Photo_R3000_Inkjet.html

br


----------



## wjm (Jun 22, 2014)

fegari said:


> Hi
> 
> In printing, no need to do Canon, in fact some other printer manufacturers have more reputation in that domain. I have the Epson R3000 which prints beautifully and can only recommend it. Even more, it's wifi and prints to A3+ and rolls if you need to.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice but I think this printer is in a way different price range then the printers I mentioned (read: too expensive) ...


----------



## Rui Brito (Jun 22, 2014)

I know you have said it is too expensive, but the R3000 is really a fine printer. And once you factor in the paper price and the ink price, you will find that the initial investment is only a part of the equation. Buy cheap equals buy twice. And one more thing: Once you star printing big format, it always seems it is not big enough. A3+ is really the minimum.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 22, 2014)

The cost of the printer is often much less than the cost of the ink.

Printing at A3 will use much more ink than printing at 4"x6".

Even something like the Canon Pro-10 has small ink cartridges.

If available, aftermarket (3rd party) ink can be an alternative.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jun 22, 2014)

epson r2880 or r3000. 
i have both and love them.

if you worry about cost then printing is not for you i guess.
good paper cost way more than ink. 

and third party ink.. well if you start with that i would say go use a online service.
80% of cheap third party ink is crap. good for images that should last a few month but not more. 

for a few big prints using print services is much cheaper than buying a A3 printer.

if you want to sell your images... think about your clients, your reputation and don´t skimp on paper or ink quality.


----------



## Lightmaster (Jun 22, 2014)

wjm said:


> Thank you for the advice but I think this printer is in a way different price range then the printers I mentioned (read: too expensive) ...



well you said "(very) good quality".


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 22, 2014)

If you buy it at B&H (free shipping), the Canon Pixma Pro-100 is just $98 after a $300 mail-in rebate. I had to get one last month, because my old Canon i9900 finally bit the dust after 10 years, and it only took a few weeks to receive the rebate. It includes the SG-201 Photo Paper Plus Semi-Gloss 13 x 19" (50 Sheets) at no additional cost, which is needed to receive the $300 rebate.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/893738-REG/Canon_6228b002_Pixma_Pro_100_Photo_Inkjet.html

B&H also has the Canon Photo Paper Pro Luster 13x19" (50 Sheets) on sale for $41 (almost half off).

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872388-REG/Canon_6211b005_LU_101_Photo_Paper_Pro.html


----------



## wjm (Jun 22, 2014)

DJL329 said:


> If you buy it at B&H (free shipping), the Canon Pixma Pro-100 is just $98 after a $300 mail-in rebate. I had to get one last month, because my old Canon i9900 finally bit the dust after 10 years, and it only took a few weeks to receive the rebate. It includes the SG-201 Photo Paper Plus Semi-Gloss 13 x 19" (50 Sheets) at no additional cost, which is needed to receive the $300 rebate.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/893738-REG/Canon_6228b002_Pixma_Pro_100_Photo_Inkjet.html
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I'm based in Europe ...


----------



## vstrike (Jun 22, 2014)

I think the Pixma Pro-100 is a good deal. The print quality is outstanding for price. I compared the prints do various prints from labs and you can't even tell them apart.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 22, 2014)

I had a similar question a few years back and advice steered me towards the Epson R3000 over the Canon.
I've been very happy with my R3000, excellent output, easy to use, no maintenance issues.
Now I want a bigger one!

As others have said, buy cheap, pay more.
Buy a little bigger and you may have lower operating costs, depending on what you want to do and how much printing you'll put thru it.

I have output from my R3000 that's better than most labs at a lower cost and I don't have to drive to pick up the results.
if you intend to print enough, it's worth buying, especially when you can get it with some big rebates.


----------



## wjm (Jun 22, 2014)

Aglet said:


> I had a similar question a few years back and advice steered me towards the Epson R3000 over the Canon.
> I've been very happy with my R3000, excellent output, easy to use, no maintenance issues.
> Now I want a bigger one!
> 
> ...



I don't think I won't print that much. Therefore the R3000 and Pixma-pro aren't a option for me. I know they are good. Just like the 5d mark III but a SL1/100d is also fine ...

Anyone advice on a cheaper option (like the iX6850 or iX6550)?


----------



## shimrod (Jun 22, 2014)

wjm said:


> Unfortunately I'm based in Europe ...



If you're in the UK, the official canon outlet on Ebay often has the PRO-100 for £199 or £249 (don't know why the price varies...). You just have to patient as it can be a few weeks between listings.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

I use an Pixma Pro9000 Mark II which I snagged on craiglist for 80$ brand new. I bought all the Inks before canon discontinued them and have enough paper that when printed out and sold would be worth about 15K. ;D ;D ;D

However the Canon Pro-100 Replaced this older printer, which produces fantastic prints. I was very surprised that all my orders below 13x19 are printed with my Pro9000. Heres a snapshot of a final print compared to the file.

I'd just go ahead and get the Pro-100 when it's on sale. You can get them really cheap off ebay and craiglist.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

I have an old Epson R1800 which has never given me a good clean print. it seems that if you're not banging out prints on a regular basis, the pigment inks dry, clog and render the head permanently damaged. I've found canon equivalents far less troublesome and the inks don't seem to punish you if you don't use them for a while. there are some awesome pro labs out there that are ultimately better and far cheaper in my experience.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 25, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> I have an old Epson R1800 which has never given me a good clean print. it seems that if you're not banging out prints on a regular basis, the pigment inks dry, clog and render the head permanently damaged. I've found canon equivalents far less troublesome and the inks don't seem to punish you if you don't use them for a while. there are some awesome pro labs out there that are ultimately better and far cheaper in my experience.



Are you making sure you keep the wiper blade clean?... and the head capping station gasket?
lots of good video on youtube about cleaning those.
I had to do that to my r3000 after a head strike caused a lot of jets to clog. Never performed a single ink-wasting cleaning. just a few nozzle checks and cleaned the wiper and cap station and it's back to awesome.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 26, 2014)

I had an R1800, a good printer for sure. Although it's ink useage was a scandle. 
I fitted mine with a CIS system and after a lot of prints...the printer was end of life. 
I replaced it with a R2880 which served me well, again i fitted a CIS system to it, but after 2 years I got head clogging issues. The yellow channel completely died on my and I decided to abandon the CIS route and replace it with a R3000, which is easily the best printer I've ever used. I wish i had more money at the time for a R3880, I think it would have served me better, but I wanted the ability to print onto CD's (important for me at the time) and that was the swing vote for me along with the price. 
I've been using it with a Marrut / lyson re-fillable cartridge solution and i have to say, the results are fantastic. the best prints I've experianced and easily match the OEM colours. I'm on my third set of inks for it and I've had it now for a year and a half. It's messy to refill the cartridges and clear the chip, but I only have to do this every 3-4 months or so and I do them all in one go. It's a lot more reliable than the CIS systems I've used in the past and the colour vibrancy is the best i've used. It easily matched the Epson colours when profiled. I tend to use semi matt papers, I like the wedding / photographic look, so I was a big fan of the ilford perl papers until that company folded earlier in the year. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Gert Arijs (Jun 26, 2014)

I have two R2880's. I got hem used for 300€ and 250€, including extra ink. Very good printers indeed!!
Maybe you can buy used and in the higher segment?


----------



## Ruined (Jun 27, 2014)

I've owned the Epson R2000, Canon PRO-100, and Canon PRO-10. I currently own both of the latter two.

I felt the build quality of the R2000 was poor compared to the Canons, and the paper feed on the Epson was inferior with even moderately thick paper jamming.

Based on your usage, I'd go with the PRO-100 since it is a fantastic dye ink printer. The PRO-10/pro-1/ r2000/r3000 all use pigment ink which has a longer shelf life but also costs more and can get clogged if you are not printing out photos at least once a week.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 27, 2014)

Ruined said:


> ..The PRO-10/pro-1/ r2000/r3000 all use pigment ink which has a longer shelf life but also costs more and can get clogged if you are not printing out photos at least once a week.



I hear some have this problem but my r3000 sits for months sometimes and does not clog.
That said, I'd like a wider gamut dye printer for some of my more vivid subjects the pigments can't replicate.
Research time...


----------



## Hannes (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been away a week and just saw this. A sign maybe? http://www.adorama.com/ICAPRO100.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid64393


----------



## krjc (Jun 30, 2014)

EPSON R3000

I have the R3000, works perfectly, no jamming, no clogging even if my printing is irregular and may go for a month or so without printing. People who view the prints find them very good indeed. Also prints great on matte paper.

I read where the Epson's use more ink than the Canon's, but I can't comment on that.

I would recommend the Epson R3000 absolutely!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd recommend the Pixma Pro 100 - easily within your budget, whatever it is. This printer produces excellent 
13X19 prints, has an eight cartridge head for wider color gamut and is no more expensive at the ink level than
any of the others. Canon will soon replace this printer - so it's on closeout at almost every store. Canon has
also run promotions, buy a camera, get a printer type stuff, regularly for the last year. Look at Craigslist under
"canon large format" and you'll find several for $150 or less - usually in the original still sealed package with the
UPC removed for rebate purposes. I've bought several - the last one an Adorama deal for $34.00 after rebate, including a $40 package of 13X19 glossy photo paper.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi WJM,
You are looki g for An A3 printer, I recommend the Epson 3880. It is the A2 machine, but don't roll your eyes. It's not bigger than the A3 machines, It's not more expnsive if you calculate that much more ink is delivered with the printer and the ink costs less than half than for an R3000. The break even is when you need the first ink cartridge set at the 3880. They have 80ml each, at the 3000 they have 25ml but cost more than half of the big ones.

The only downside is, that the printer driver is not able to support printing from rolls. I have not really missed that in the last years.
I hope that helps

Heiko


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jul 29, 2014)

+1 for the Epson 3880.

If you print larger numbers of A3 it will help you saving money because of the bigger cartridges.


----------

